
House of pane: Apple was warned of glass danger - smacktoward
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Apple-was-warned-about-glass-danger-by-Cupertino-12723598.php
======
DrScump
So, Apple gets defeated by Windows after all?

------
msie
A fitting metaphor for style over substance!

